# Copper Guitar Smaragdina Spwan



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello folks, me again I just had a nice Copper Guitar Smargadina spawn.
They hatched and the male is busy this time he seems much better his first time he didn't fare as well because I was unaware they spawned and I think the female got to the eggs.
I have 4 or from the original spawn, the thing is with wilds, they are a lot smaller than other types.
I have been working a lot of wilds lately and there are differences, not big but they are none the less different.
The fry seem to take a little longer to hatch than show types and they seem to grow pretty fast once past the 2 week period.
I am only doing the splendens complex so far, Guitar Smargadina, regular Smaragdina, Stiktos, Mahachai both tank raised and wild caught.
Imbellis, Bright Scale Imbellis and Siamorientalis.
In a recent turn of events I had a wild mahachai kill 2 females and jumped his beanie knocking the lid off and jumped into a beanie holding a number 5 fighting plakat....that was a bad thing...for the FIGHTER!!!
He actually killed the number 5 fighting plakat!!!
So those of you that think the wilds are "Peaceful" or can co habitate...all I can say is, you can do as you will with yours as for me, they will be kept separate at all times..in case you have read that mahachai can live together and there is information out there that says that.....that will not be happening here, I know better!!!
I also had someone say "Well perhaps it was because of the way I housed them that made this fish do that" well, when ever I get any type of import fish, the very first thing they do is head for the spawn tank so I had the fish less than 2 days..this fish was also wild caught...then I get "ou should not take them out of the wild, there aren't many left" EXACTLY why they should be taken, the habitat that the Mahachai lives in is being developed as we speak it is going to be filled in and paved over,so do you think its better to leave those fish there? or try to breed them in tanks?
What are your thought?
For anyone who needs to know, I have been a breeder for 40 years give or take a few, I was taught by Betta Royalty.. Mr. Walt Marus himself and he taught me many things one of them was how to house and take care of bettas so this is not my first dog and pony show.
One also has to wonder how many fighter types or show bettas were mixed in by floods, or released fighting stock that lost..in any case the Mahachai that did the killing did it in 2 days from his arrival so it wasn't an attitude he got from being housed here.
About the worst thing written about bettas I have seen is the term "Peaceful betta"....NO SUCH thing..not in the splendens complex..period.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Why do you tease us with words? Show the goods brotha! Anyway, I don't know if one mahachai can speak for all the mahachai in the world lol. But I believe you that he is a killer.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

A few years down the line, after I've developed some success breeding and raising, I'd really like to try the wilds.

But I agree that you are an awful tease! Starting all these spawn logs and then no updates or pictures :tease: Don't leave us hanging!!!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

hahaha, ok


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Still a tease! First the no picture, now the dark and blurry pictures lol kidding. I already know the fry's are going to be knock outs! Keep us posted.


----------

